# FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!



## Suzaru (23. März 2011)

Hi,

also ich/wir fahren Anfang Juni-Juli an den Fegensee.
Ich habe gehört das in dem Örtchen Fegen ein Kiosk ist, an dem man sich für 30€ eine Gewässerkarte mit Tiefenangabe kaufen kann.

Ich finde den Preis recht happig (wenn das stimmen sollte) und würde gerne wissen, ob nicht jemand eine Karte besitzt und diese hochladen bzw. zumailen kann?
Das wäre sehr hilfreich. Bis jetzt weiß ich nur das die tiefste Stelle bei ca. 40m liegt  -.-

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!!


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. März 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Tach ! Frag hier mal , was die Karte kostet ! Gruß Wf 
www.fegenkiosken.se


----------



## Suzaru (24. März 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Ja okay, dann mach ich das erstmal.

Es hätte ja sein können, das jemand schon mal an dem Gewässer war und eine Karte besitzt. Naja, hoffentl. meldet sich noch jemand geht ja erst in ca 11 Wochen los


----------



## Wobblerfan (25. März 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Versuche sie zu vergrößern ! Wf


----------



## Suzaru (25. März 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Sauber, Vielen Dank

Beim vergrößern erkenn ich zwar keine Zahlen, aber immerhin seh ich das nicht allzuweit von meinem Haus eine ziemlich Tiefe Stelle liegt.


Kannst du mir sagen wie Tief die dunkelblauen Stellen und die hellblauen Stellen in circa sind?
Die weißen Stellen werden wohl zwischen 1-3m liegen, oder?


Nochmals Vielen Dank


----------



## Wobblerfan (25. März 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Tach ! Sag einfach mal wo Du wohnen wirst , dann erkläre ich mal die Tiefen . Hab die Fegenkarte vor mir liegen , kann Dir nur empfehlen sie bei Fegenkiosken zu bestellen ! Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Suzaru (28. März 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Also mein Haus liegt exakt hier: "57.153452,13.092091" 
Die Zahl kopieren und bei Google Maps einfügen.


Danke


----------



## gädda karl (13. April 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Hallo Suzaru,

na dann werden wir uns wohl auf dem fegen dieses jahr treffen. sind vom 11.06. -18.06. da.
gibt echt nix schöneres als den fegen. fahren jedes jahr aufs neu für ne woche rüber.


----------



## Suzaru (15. April 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Uiii, na dann scheint das ja ein schönes Gewässerchen zu sein 

Wenn du da schon so oft warst, kannste mir verraten wie teuer eine Angelkarte für 3 Wochen ist?

Danke ^^


----------



## gädda karl (15. April 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

wir fahren immer nur ne woche. Fiskotwochenkarte kostete letztes jahr 250 kronen also um und bei 25 €

Gewässerkarte bekommst bei jedem vermieter oder im fegenshop.
Haben selber auch keine und richten uns lieber nach dem echolot ( ein Muss!! ), da es dort etliche junge felsen, direkt unter der wasseroberfläche gibt, die man mit bloßem auge nicht sehen kann. und dass nicht nur in ufernäher, sondern auch mal 300-400 m weg vom ufer


----------



## Suzaru (18. April 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Danke,

naja ein Echolot hab ich nicht aber ich war schon oft in Seen mit Felsen unter der Wasseroberfläche , ein Echolot hatte ich nie.

Mit ist es bestimmt besser, aber gefangen hab ich immer ordentlich und auch nie Probleme gehabt. 

Ma schauen...

Für 3 Wochen sind das ja 75€ |bigeyes


----------



## Skyant (21. April 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

auf der hp vom Fegenkiosken stehen die Preise
http://www.fegenkiosken.se/fiske_fiskekort.htm

*Pris fiskekort*
            Fegensjön 50 kr/dag, 200 kr/vecka, 500 kr/år (12 månader från betaldag). 

6€ pro Tag 
22€ die Woche 
55 € Jahreskarte  #6


Gruß
Skyant


----------



## Suzaru (26. April 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Danke schön!

Dann nehm ich wohl eine Jahreskarte für 55€. Ist an dem See glaub ich etwas teurer, weil es ein Naturschutzgebiet ist. 

Naja, noch 7 Wochen ^^


----------



## bene89 (11. November 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Hallo!
ich werde auch nächstes Jahr zum ersten mal den Fegen besuchen und wollte mich jetzt schon mal um eine Tiefennkarte kümmern. Daher wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand eine zukommen lassen kann?!
Würde mir echt sehr weiterhelfen.
Ist es eher sinnvoll in Flachen Buchten an Seerosen oder Kraut zu fischen oder es eher mit dem Schleppangeln versuchen. 
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? Lohnt es mit Gummifisch zu angeln oder nur Wobbler/Blinker usw.?
Das wars vorerst an Fragen 
Viele Grüße
Benny


----------



## Teibei (11. November 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*

Hey,

wo und wie du angeln solltest hängt natürlich auch ein wenig davon ab, wann du an den Fegen fährst.

Obwohl ich gar nicht so weit vom Fegen weg wohne, war ich bisher noch nicht dort. Ist aber sicherlich ein interessantes Gewässer. Habe auch schon von guten Fängen gehört. 

Aber damit die Kenner dir Tipps geben können, solltest du deine Frage konkretisieren. Möchtest du mir Kunstköder angeln, Schleppen, Köderfisch ect.

Grüße aus Schweden #h


----------



## Christoph90 (14. November 2011)

*AW: FEGENSEE Gewässerkarte!!!*



bene89 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? Lohnt es mit Gummifisch zu angeln oder nur Wobbler/Blinker usw.?



Denke Angelart ist klar...
Wir (bin der Bruder) fahren Ende August und haben natürlich ein Boot mit Motor zur Verfügung. Da wir in den letzten zwei Schwedenurlauben zu dieser Jahreszeit schon regnerisches, kaltes Herbstwetter hatten, wollten wir mal nachfragen, ob sich die Fische schon ins Tiefere zurückgezogen haben oder noch im Flachen stehen. Nur weil man hierzulande Hecht und Barsch auch noch im Oktober am Schilfrand fangen kann, muss das in Schweden ja nicht auch so sein.
Tiefenkarte kaufen wir uns vor Ort und ein Echolot nehmen wir auch mit.
Viele Grüße,
Christoph


----------

